# Central Ga Bass Club TBF/Flw



## Michaelwilder7 (Oct 2, 2017)

Interested in joining a bass club in the Central Ga area? Come check out Central Ga Bass Club. We are not a "pot tournament" club, we fish for points to make the Top 6 team, which will go and fish in the TBF/FLW Top 6 tournament the following spring. We are open to anyone wanting to learn more about fishing or someone who knows their way around tournaments and wants to join a club.

Feel free to message us on our Facebook page (Central Ga Bass Club TBF/Flw) or txt/call me at(478) 719-1001 

Meetings: 1st Monday of every month
Dues: $25/month
Fishing: 1 tournament a month and must be in good standings with the club


----------

